# Iodine/Kid Navel Questions



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Okay, so I know you're supposed to dip the kid's navel after they're born. I know you're probably supposed to keep dipping the navel, but how often/how long do you keep dipping the navel? Also, can you use the same batch of iodine for several kids, or should you switch it out for each different kid?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I dip a couple times. Always use new iodine.


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Alright, thank you. How long should I keep dipping the navel?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I do it when they are first born. Then do it again later in the day.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

If you need to cut the cord because it's dragging, do you have to tie it first or can you just cut and dip it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I just cut it. If it bleeds, then I tie off.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I dip the cord, tie it, and snip off the end if it is too long. I do always tie after dipping to close off the area. I try to dip each kid again the next day but ... sometimes I forget. :sigh: Never had a problem though! I always use new dipping solution every time.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I have a question too I bought iodine but its a spray bottle is it ok if I use that?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I was actually going to buy a spray bottle to do mine with lol dipping is such a pain, I use way more then is needed so I figure spraying it on would be better. Just make sure you spray it well and really good up on their stomach


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Ok I'll do it when my kids are born!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Where do ya'll get iodine?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I got mine at co-op


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

I don't know if you have one of these in your area Suzanne, but I got a 16oz bottle at Rural King for five dollars.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I got mine from tractor supply. If I remember correct I have ordered it off of valley vet in the past as well.......they last few years I've just needed it without filling up the minimum order for free shipping so I got it at tractor supply


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

once the cord is dry you do not need to dip it
when I first started out with goats I didn't dip at all for years. never had a problem to speak of.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Iodine is a controlled substance in Oregon. I just use fight bac.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I only dip once I never have had issues.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I dip once as well. I buy the stronger iodine. Not the 1 %


----------

